# My Husband is my greatest blessing



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

So happy today, and more in love with my wonderful husband than ever. He is, and always will be, my greatest blessing :x

We've certainly had our ups and downs, and no marriage is perfect but today is our wedding anniversary so I'm wearing my rose coloured glasses, the ones with the puppy and rainbow filters, lol, lol!


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Awww! Love this post! Happy anniversary Mrs & Mr Frusdil ! Hope you both enjoy many more happy years together


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

May God bless you both with more love everyday. Amen.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Yep... there are valleys and mountain top phases in every marriage.. but that's the beauty of it.. that no matter what... we're determined to dig our heels in, and get through it together.

Make some awesome memories today & don't forget the camera !


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy anniversary frusdil! Hope they only get better and better! We need to celebrate these positive occasions more on TAM.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!! Wonderful post. I can relate - my husband is also my greatest blessing. Those of us that have exceptional spouses that make us happy and have given us the marriage we hoped for are very fortunate! Reading about marriage difficulties on this board over the years has made me realize just how fortunate I really am.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Happy Anniversary, @frusdil, and congratulations!


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Hope it was a great day, frusdil. And I totally agree that a good husband feels like the best thing that ever happened to a woman.


----------

